
Ask HN: Favorite programming font optimized for Unicode and Retina displays? - dfischer
I’m using Hack[0] right now and I’m enjoying it but curious on hearing what others are using.<p>Thanks!<p>0. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;sourcefoundry.org&#x2F;hack&#x2F;
======
zimpenfish
Currently using "Fira Code Retina" at work but at home I always use "Pragmata
Pro Mono" (bought the first release cheap in 2007 and have got discounts for
the updates since.)

